
Perzo: a military-grade messaging service - ximeng
http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-computing/perzo-a-military-grade-messaging-service-that-keeps-the-nsa-at-arms-length-1214214
======
voltagex_
> TRP: Perzo is free. How is the company going to make money?

> DG: Perzo will always be free. Our roadmap will see us introduce contextual
> intelligence, which we call smart parsing, to Perzo users.

> When Perzo users decide to go to a movie, or have lunch or dinner they will
> turn on smart parsing and this will allow the end user to receive relevant
> information about the upcoming event they are talking about. It is like
> having search come to you at the most relevant time.

> So, for example when sending a meeting invitation you can choose for Perzo
> to also show you recommended locations from various sites likes Yelp, Zagat
> or Google along with local deals coming from Amazon Local, Yipit or
> Foursquare, etc… If and when the user selects one of these deals, Perzo will
> receive an affiliate fee from the site that offers that deal.

------
ximeng
There are rumours of funding from Goldman Sachs:

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/08/03/us-goldman-
messagi...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/08/03/us-goldman-messaging-
idUSKBN0G303920140803)

